# Hi!



## _Willow_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol i suck at this and my actual age is not 13 it was just for the fursona


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 6, 2011)

Wha?
What is this?
I'd....wow...I cannot say much to this except maybe exposure to FAF will add a bit more "Flavor" to your character.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2011)

First off, stop what you're doing and look around the topics before you post.
Now then.



_Willow_ said:


> Name: (Night) Willow


Ohh boy.


> Age: 13


I can tell.


> Species: Feline Kibura


Oh so a cat


> Height: 6"3'
> Weight: 225 lb


and thirteen?



> Appearance:
> - Hair and fur: Blond Hair with Tan Fur
> - Markings: Scar on Right Arm
> - Eye color: Royal Blue
> - Other features: Muscular


how descriptive



> Behavior and Personality: Nice to everyone and easy going with a sense of humor.


to _everyone_? let's see 'bout that



> Skills: Very Good Hunter but is also a Writer


oh please no more noble savage things today



> Weaknesses: Sometimes rowdy


Not a weakness.



> Likes: Sports, Running, Swimming, and the beach.


okay i can dig this



> Dislikes: Furry Haters (Want to tear them to bits)


haha what seriously
I bet you scream troll when people disagree and want to come out as a furry too.



> History: Raised in the Mountains, had a hard life, taught the ways of the Night Hunters, but still turned out a generally likable person.


Substance, please. What mountains? What's a Night Hunter? Why did he turn out okay? Why this thread? WHY ANYTHING.



> Clothing/Personal Style: Boardshorts or Jeans and is mostly topless.


"Night Hunter" clothing for sure 



> Picture:


Is this your image or did you take it off the net? If you took it off the net you need to ask the artist's permission to use it as a representation. 



> Goal: Become friends with all the furrys and explore the world.


Too bad most of the furries here are dicks?



> Profession: Athlete


I thought he was a "Night Hunter"?



> Personal quote: "A can't just sit around all day jerking off"


fixt



> Theme song: "Stronger" By Kayne West


i am trying really hard to let this slide. 



> Favorite food: Flaming Hot Cheetos


Night Hunter and athlete food of champions 



> Least liked food: Vegetables
> Least liked drink: Vegetables Juice


What a terrible athlete. Perfect thirteen year old though.



> Favorite person: Jim Bacon (Bacon!!! ^.^)


Haha yes the internet loves bacon xD



> Least liked person: Furry Haters
> Friends: Everyone!


I present this contradictory evidence to the jury 



> Relations: Its Complicated


drawing a face on your right hand?



> Enemies: Furry Haters


I think they hate you, not just furries.



> Significant other: Jesus


Yeah, they just hate you.



> Orientation: Enjoying Furries!


Enjoy your stay at FAF!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2011)

It's "Am I an* awesome person?*" Anyways, welcome.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry that was my first try at this and I suck so ya pretty much an this is not stolen artwork


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, I'm a newfag, so I pretty much can't say anything, but basically I have one protip;
USE PUNCTUATION. 
Otherwise FAF will tear you apart.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2011)

If someone can have a cubcharacter that is 200 years old in the body of a 5 year old.. why can't his character be 13 and as tall as he wants?

Also, if you're one of those people who will scream "TROLL" or "FURSECUTION" or "CLOSE-MINDED" at the slightest criticism or rude remark.. I will add you to my list.
My list of people to torment in the middle of the night

That scratching on your window? No, that's not a treebranch, that's me and my acrylic nails that I put on just for you, and on each of the nails will have letters of your name on them


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> If someone can have a cubcharacter that is 200 years old in the body of a 5 year old.. why can't his character be 13 and as tall as he wants?
> 
> Also, if you're one of those people who will scream "TROLL" or "FURSECUTION" or "CLOSE-MINDED" at the slightest criticism or rude remark.. I will add you to my list.
> My list of people to torment in the middle of the night
> ...



Oh murr. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> If someone can have a cubcharacter that is 200 years old in the body of a 5 year old.. why can't his character be 13 and as tall as he wants?


 
i didn't say he couldn't, but he didn't explain why. I need knowledge nnnnggh


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Lol i suck at this and my actual age is not 13 it was just for the fursona








Im just taking by skift's post that thats the info before edit.
If so, Nice save.

The fursona seems reasonable enough but there are a few confusing bits.

Why is he friends with everyone and hates the haters? Wouldnt that mean he is friends with them in a kinda 'I <3 Haters sense'?


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 7, 2011)

I do love haters (just not furry haters) but I didn't have someone proofread so I made mistakes


----------



## Jesie (Jul 7, 2011)

'Some Mistakes?'

This is an abortion of creativity.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> I do love haters (just not furry haters)


There are no words. All of my hate.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> i didn't say he couldn't, but he didn't explain why. I need knowledge nnnnggh


 I've seen some tall kids nowadays

some of them are taller than me  im 20 and 5'9


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I've seen some tall kids nowadays
> 
> some of them are taller than me  im 20 and 5'9


 
how old is takun? iirc he's like 6'-something

still, thirteen? maybe older teen but I just can't see a six foot thirteen year old.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> how old is takun? iirc he's like 6'-something
> 
> still, thirteen? maybe older teen but I just can't see a six foot thirteen year old.


oh yeah takun is huge
i guess hes around 18 or so
& you'd be surprised.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

It's not so much that part of the description that confused me, either. It's the "Night Hunter" thing. No explanation, just apparently an assassin or somethin that became an athlete? It confused me.


----------

